# Indestructible Battery Wraps



## Rob Fisher

I finally got my samples from the USA of the Vaping Giant indestructible battery wraps and so far they seem awesome. They highly recommend using a heat gun (which I did) to shrink the wraps onto the battery and I must say they responded really fast and wrapped snuggly really quickly.

And for the Magpie in us all the shiny gold looks really awesome!

Just how well they stand up to abuse remains to be seen but they sure look like Chicken Dinner wraps to me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Roodt

Do these only come in gold uncle @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roodt said:


> Do these only come in gold uncle @Rob Fisher ?



Have only seen gold ones so far... they have just launched them in the US and depending on sales they will certainly make so other colours in time I would guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> Have only seen gold ones so far... they have just launched them in the US and depending on sales they will certainly make so other colours in time I would guess.


That would be excellent, not the biggest fan of all things golden, more of a gun metal or silver kind of person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Magpie FOMO active

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali

Please let us know if they really are indestructible so us Molly users can rest assured we won't need to constantly rewrap our batteries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Please let us know if they really are indestructible so us Molly users can rest assured we won't need to constantly rewrap our batteries!



Oh no, @Cobrali , is the Molly eating batteries?


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Oh no, @Cobrali , is the Molly eating batteries?



It's a very tight fit..i just replaced my battery wrap on my VCT4 that I use on my Molly..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

@Rob Fisher did you put these on upside down?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Stosta said:


> @Rob Fisher did you put these on upside down?


*scrolls back up to check*
He did, didn't he?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> @Rob Fisher did you put these on upside down?



Yes he did. I was in a magpie rush and only saw the little +- after the event.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angelus

Hi there all

Sorry for the revive post but
I want to get some of these wraps but I can’t find the thickness dimensions ect

Would there stop the crea Squonk tearing my batters when they come out the mod? Both my 30q bats been ripped from the battery connectors being so tight. I have tried odb wraps and those also didn’t last long in my other mods

Edit
Or how have they stood up so far?


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Angelus they were great on the whole.... but... too thick for some high end mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus

Rob Fisher said:


> @Angelus they were great on the whole.... but... too thick for some high end mods.



Awesome thanks a lot for the feedback

I wanting to try them in my crea Squonk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Local wraps that are pretty damn decent in my opinion is the BLCK Flavour housebrand wraps ( @Richio ), thick, but man they are good quality. I will never buy ODB in my life again, they look good, but they do not last very long

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Angelus said:


> Hi there all
> 
> Sorry for the revive post but
> I want to get some of these wraps but I can’t find the thickness dimensions ect
> 
> Would there stop the crea Squonk tearing my batters when they come out the mod? Both my 30q bats been ripped from the battery connectors being so tight. I have tried odb wraps and those also didn’t last long in my other mods
> 
> Edit
> Or how have they stood up so far?



If I were you, I'd rather find the point where the mod tears the battery wrap and smooth/file it flat. Rather solve the problem than treat the symptoms. Just a suggestion mate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

